# Pakistani foreign students admission sectors + e mails



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

1.Economic Affairs Division ([email protected])
2.Inter Board Committee of Chairmen "IBCC" ([email protected]) Phone # 92(0)519250452, 9235020
3.Higher Education Commission "HEC" ([email protected]) ([email protected]) note: ask them for foreign students admission in pakistan.
4.contact embassy of pakistan in your country

if you found any please post it. Good luck and Allah may help you.:happy: #happy


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Thanks for the helpful post. Appreciate it.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

NUST(National University of sciences) Foreign Admission section for Army Medical College.
Dept, Army Medical College, Rawalpindi-Pakistan
Person Name: (Dr) M. Mazhar Hussain 
Tele: 051-561-32795, 051-561-31457-9
Ext: 248
Res: 051-561-33618
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^ Cheers.


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

guys two more E mail & phone#s for IBCC:


Assistant Secretary (Admin & Accounts):-
Sayed Imtiaz Baqir
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN 
Tele: - 051-9235023 
Fax: - 051-9250451, 9250454
Email: - [email protected]


Assistant Secretary (Qualification & Equivalence):-
Wilayat Khan Khattak
Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad, at FBISE Building H-8/4, Islamabad-PAKISTAN 
Tele: - 051-9235017
Fax: - 051-9250451
Email: - [email protected]


Good luck Allah may help you:happy:


----------



## hammad khan (Jan 13, 2010)

Habib American Bank drafts, money oder and checks are acceptable in pakistan college and eduction departments
*Habib Armerican Bank (New York)*
Locations
Manhattan Branch
99 Madison Avenue
New York, NY 10016
Monday-Friday 9:00 AM-3:30 PM 
Telephone: (212) 532-4444
Fax: (212) 532-8273

Queens Branch
74-05/07 37th Avenues
Jackson Heights, NY 11372
Monday-Friday 9:00 AM - 3:30 PM
Saturday 11:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Telephone: (718) 397-0890
Fax: (718) 397-0871

Los Angeles Branch
110 East 9th Street
Los Angeles, CA 90079
Monday-Friday 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Telephone: (213) 362-1200
Fax: (213) 362-1201

Artesia Branch
18357 Pioneer Boulevard
Artesia, CA 90701
Monday - Friday 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Saturday 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Telephone: (562) 924-7500
Fax: (562) 924-7521

Edison Branch
1667 Oak Tree Road
Edison, NJ 08820
Monday-Friday 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Saturday 10:00 AM - 1:00 PM
Telephone: (732) 205-1777
Fax: (732) 205-1772

Hicksville Branch
421 South Broadway
Hicksville, NY 11801
Monday - Friday 9:00 AM - 4:00 PM
Saturday 10:00 AM - 2:00 PM
Telephone: (516) 681-5200
Fax: (516) 681-5267


----------



## iqrarocks (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you hammad khan sooo much!!!! may Allah bless you in all your endeavors!


----------

